# Newborn can't seem to find the udder



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

This year is not starting off the way I planned  
First one goat has twins born dead and now my one "wild" goat had her girl last night, but the poor thing can't seem to find the udder. She is at the wrong end of mom and when she finds the right end she still cant seem to figure it out. :? I'm starting to get worried since it's now mid-day. The poor thing is screaming I'm guessing due to hunger. I tried to catch Mom, but with no luck. Should I give the newborn some canned goat milk so she wont get weak or will Mom reject her? :sigh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

youneed to catch mom and hold her = then have someone else guide the kid to the teat. You may first need to milk mom to get the kid's energy back up.

by now the kid is at the crucial time- she NEEDS that colostrum


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

agreed with Stacey

And if you cant get her to nurse from the udder- milk out the colostrum from the doe and bottlefeed her- do not give canned milk at this point as she needs that colostrum


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Don't give the canned milk, then mom will reject her cause she wont smell like her baby anymore.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Easy. Do you have a stall ready? Pick up the baby carry into stall with wild mom watching & probably following.
This is the way I move does with new kids.
And no, do not feed this kid she needs that colostrum.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ....you have to try real hard ...to catch mom...lock her in a bonding pen... so she is easier to catch... to teach baby...
.... tie her up ..and you may need to hold her leg ...while someone else ..helps the kid find the teat... the baby is at a crucial point... and needs colostrum....  luring mom while carrying the baby... is a good idea.... but.. if she doesn't do work.... have alot of your friends... come over... and make a line of people.. so you get her to move into the barn....it is like making a human fence....don't rush her... as she may panic and get hurt.... close in.... on her and then ...you can catch her with more hands/help.... as mentioned... milk some out ...as soon as possible ...put it into a syringe and feed it... to the kid... to instantly get colostrum into the baby ....then ...you can teach the baby... how to nurse from mom..... mom is probably tight in her udder ...so milking her... will help to make her hold still for baby....

if you have only one kid ...teach it to nurse from both sides... good luck.. :hug:


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

OK...I was able to chase mom into a 4x4 area I created with cattle panels. She calls back to the baby, but then gones the others in the sun rather than see why the baby is crying to start with. This is her second kid so I dont understand her problem. She was great last year. :sigh: 
I grabbed Mom and held her two back legs and the baby was able to get some milk, but it's real fight with mom. several times she almost kicked the baby. Finally, I turned her head so she could see it was her baby and she was a little bit better. When I released her(still in the 4x4 pen) she acts like she wants nothing to do with the baby. I'm going to work with her some more after she calms down. Maybe she will come around, but either way she is not getting out of that pen. I'm going to move in a dog house so they can have shelter. We are due to get rain the next two days...of course. :sigh:


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

I hate to admit this, but I have never milked a goat  I'm wondering if I should try to milk her then feed it to the baby. I'm concerned about the tomorrow if we get rain all day. I can't be outside holding her down. I'm playing hooky now since my boss left early. I work from home, but still have to be at my desk in case she calls me. :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if the baby hasnt nursed by now I am seriously doubting that it will survive much longer. 

Yes go and milk mom and take the baby for a bottle baby if you have the time to be her mama for the next 2-3 months.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I take it the baby got some colostrum?

Yes milk mom... put some into a 12cc syringe and slowly give the baby more colostrum.... put it in the back corner of the mouth....and give it very slowly...
it will be very thick.... a little at a time....
Tie up mom....Keep working with her...... eventually ...she will find out.... that you are not going to hurt her...try to give her some grain... as you are dealing with...her and the baby... so she begins to enjoy the time.... Go out every so often.... to feed the kid....
work with mom and baby... eventually... she will relax more... and feed the baby ...it may take a few days.... Good luck.... :hug:

some sites that may help

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/how_to_milk_a_goat.htm






http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to/video ... -217768_2/

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to/video ... -217768_3/


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

You have received wonderful suggestions. Take a deep breathe! You CAN do it. We faced the same/similar trials this past week. Just keep repeating I can do this. I can save this baby. The doe's udder is probably very full and will be easy to express some into a cup to then either bottle feed or syringe feed to the baby. Just keep trying. It took us a few days to get the hang of it for our little guy Agustus!


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

I was able twice to get Mom to hold still and let the baby nurse, but without me the baby dose not seem to be able to find the udder. :sigh: 
Mom calls to the baby and licks her so she know it's hers it just the baby that seems to be confused. They are both in the pen in a dog house together so I hope she will be ok until tomorrow and then I will try again. Thanks for everyone's help. :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good job :thumb: Hang in there, sometimes it takes them a day or so. Thats real good news that mom is licking her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Keep an eye on moms udder to see if that baby has nursed or if the udder is tight tomorrow. If it's tight by tomorrow you need to pull that kid and bottle feed it or you could easily lose it. I have had kids that act like this in the past, after a day they seem to "get" it and nurse easily after that, but it takes a bit. As long as the kid gets a good feeding from you holding the doe she should be fine until tomorrow.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome... :hug: 
That is terrific news.... :thumbup: ....I would go out in the middle of the night....at least once....and let the kid nurse.... until the kid catches on....to insure the baby keeps warm and has something in it's belly.... Then during the day...Keep going out every once in a while.... and one day....when you sneek up and take a peak... you may be surprised to find...the baby is nursing or ...if the baby.... refuses the teat.... and this occurs... check the tummy area at the flank ....the tummy may be full... :wink: because the baby just nursed....on it's own.. :wink: :greengrin: It is a matter of Teaching the kid...sounds like mom wants to be mom...so it is the matter of ...teaching the kid...with time ...they catch on....some quicker than others..... point the kid in the right direction to the teat.... then tickle above the tail/ back area.... it is like.. what moms do ...to stimulate the kid to suckle... 
After your hard work is achieved....there is nothing ... more rewarding ...then to see the kid nursing on it's own.... :hug: 
Keep up the good work... :hi5:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

How are mom and baby doing this morning?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, how is the baby?


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

I worked with them again after work and then checked on them before I went to bed and this morning went out to work with them again and I see the bay has figured it out and Mom seems to be more attentive. I just checked on them again and they were laying together in the sun. The camera is never charged when you need it.
The baby is not crying and is staying beside Mom so I think she will be ok. I should have put the cattle panel unside down so the small holes are at the bottom, but it looks like the baby is not leaving Mom's side now. The other goats hate it when they see Mom get the goat food and not them.
Thanks everyone. :clap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats great to hear -- what a good mommy


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific news ...great job.... :thumbup: :leap:  :stars:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Whew that IS great news! Way to go, great job hprice mama doe & baby!!


----------



## hprice3920 (Nov 21, 2007)

The little one is doing great so I thought I would let Mom out for a while and that didn ot work. It's strange.the littel one can get outside of the pen because it is cattle panels and she is fine with that, but she does not like Mom not being penned up. She screams for Mom and I dont understand why. I guess I will keep them together a few more weeks. With the crappy weather we have been having I don't want to chance anything happening to her. She is starting to do the jumps in the air that the babies like to do and the other set of twins I have come into her are to jump on the dog house. soooo cute


----------

